# "Psalmos" in pagan Greek literature?



## Kaalvenist (Jun 16, 2007)

Are there any resources which would point to the usage of the term _psalmos_ (or _psallo_) in pagan Greek literature -- as distinguished from its usage in the Septuagint, the New Testament, Philo, Josephus, etc.?

I'm interested in this because of the frequent claim that we need to turn to pagan Greek usage in order to determine the meaning of _humnos_ (or _humneo_). If _psalmos_ and _psallo_ admit of a wider meaning in pagan Greek usage, as contrasted with their more narrow usage throughout Jewish and Christian writings, it stands to reason that _humnos_ and _humneo_ could undergo a similar narrowing in biblical usage. Likewise, hymn-singers would be shown to be inconsistent in turning to pagan Greek usage to determine the meaning of _humnos_ and _humneo,_ but refusing to do so with regard to _psalmos_ and _psallo_ (instead referring these terms to the Book of Psalms).


----------



## Davidius (Jun 16, 2007)

I've seen some on this board argue that even the word "psalm" has nothing to do with the Book of Psalms specifically, but can mean almost anything.


----------



## Coram Deo (Jun 16, 2007)

A scary proposition indeed!!!! It really blows the mind and logic....

Michael




CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I've seen some on this board argue that even the word "psalm" has nothing to do with the Book of Psalms specifically, but can mean almost anything.


----------

